# Scrap Body Panel - Bonnet - Where & typical Price?



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All, 

Decided i'd to try practice a few things and no willing to risk my car and well the Girl Friend has been come wise to the would you like my car cleaned line....:buffer:

So its on to scrap panels. Anyone know of a good place to find a nice panel in Newport / Cardiff? 

Anyone got any panels they don't want? 

Also main reason what is the typical price you should be looking to pay as don't want to get ripped off....

Ideally i'd like a hard paint - Audi

Thanks for reading! 

Dave


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

My local scrappy charge around £20 - £30 depending on the condition and what it's for. I.e a faded old VW POLO - £20. A mint Porsche, much more...

Stacks and stacks on ebay though. :thumb:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd love one with some Bird poo etching and a few stone chips  

Where about are you Porky... i.e whats local to you?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Help a fellow DW member and pop round to see his neighbour, he might have a few panels spare :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284156


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

with a pickup truck? or wheel clamps for the parking....


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Fire off a few emails to car repairers. I've just got a wing & bonnet for £0


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> Help a fellow DW member and pop round to see his neighbour, he might have a few panels spare :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284156


:lol:

I used one in Llanbradach just above Caerphilly, but I just looked for it on Google Maps and all I can see is housing so they might have sold the land in the last few years since I've been there.

Whichever you go into, go in there with £25 and say you want to pick 3 crappy bonnets out of the line. The ones with big chunks taken out of them, loads of scratching and damage, dents aren't a problem either as you can just knock them out with a hammer. If they ask why, say you want to get something for the £25 you want to give them 

You'll learn what you can't do. That's what the important part is :thumb: As long as you have a couple of square ft to actually work on you'll get your monies worth, if you have a mixture of mainly flat and some curved areas all the better. I asked for German, Jap, and anything else for the last one. IIRC I got a BMW bonnet, Mitsi Galant bonnet, and took a Ford Escort bumper for the last peice as it was plastic. Thought I might have learnt something from that, but made a foolish mistake on a small raised and curved section on my car's bumper and _then_ said 'Ahhhh, that's strike through!' and carried on. It's still there but I won't be respraying this car unless something crazy happens


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Ebay...£5-£10...leave them outside and let them get bird mess and various other rubbish on them and then practice away. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I contacted a local Scrap merchant, asked if he had any scrap panels going and I got a car door for £10.

Found this really useful when learning to machine polish. Read Dave KGs bible on machine polishing and watched loads of machine polishing videos beforehand and then set to. Tried to inflict damage as well as remove it. It also gets you used to how much pressure you need to apply to get the best out of it.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Go around the paintshops/ crash repair places. Most will give them away/ let you have them for virtually nowt.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Dave, as of today I have a scrap wing here if you want it.. has been repainted so its fairly hard!


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks again James - Was good to catchup.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

TTS-Dave said:


> I'd love one with some Bird poo etching and a few stone chips
> 
> Where about are you Porky... i.e whats local to you?


Hello mate, miles from you dude but I am sure prices won't vary that much. Just get down there with some spanners and have a wonder about. :thumb:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep got a bonnet for free and a wing from James - Let the fun begin :buffer:


----------

